# Placket or Female



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I wasnt really sure were to put this but here goes,
So i recently purchesed a elephant ear betta, i now there are the long fined elephant ears and the short finned plackets. They one i got has shorter fins so i think hes a elaphent ear placket.
So I was wondering, how do you tell its a placket or not. Is ther are certian way to tell other then the shorter fins?
Also how to do you tell a placket apart from a female betta?
Last questionn- how do you tell the diferance between male and female plakets?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Plakats are shorter finned bettas
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs50/f/2009/337/1/d/Halfmoon_Dragon_Plakat_Betta_by_Phoenix_Cry.jpg

Females will have a white spot underneath and between the ventral and anal fin. that's their ovipositor where their eggs come out of when they spawn. 
http://www.nippyfish.net/ovipositor1.jpg
http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/imag...positer.jpg/400px-Female_Betta_Ovipositer.jpg


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Confusingly enough, some males will show the ovipostor, and some females will not. The best way to tell a male plakat from a female other-tail-type is the shape of the anal fin - on males it will be pointed under the anal fin, whereas on females it's more boxy. I'll try and hunt down a photo.


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

^ That's a good point haha.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------

